# The ace of spades



## charliechaindrive (Feb 18, 2012)

Threw this together in the last few days, 30s schwinn dx frame, wald bars with sears grips, banana seat and a 2 sped bendix kickback hub (I'm told those are rare?)


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 18, 2012)

looks like some one made it a ratrod in the 70s
nice find.

Nick.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, for some reason I think this bikes theme song is love shack by the b52's


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 18, 2012)

charliechaindrive said:


> Thanks, for some reason I think this bikes theme song is love shack by the b52's




Haha, I think that thing is bad a** i wanna see that thing with a chain on it and ridding

Nick.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha, thanks I would allredy be riding it but there are 2 things that are in, short supply in my shed; chains and axel nuts. I've got a cooler frame that I think I might use the parts on, its kind of similar to a sears spyder but its a 26 inch. Gonna run a 20  in the front I  think. 

I put all, my oldest parts on the frame, and I need a rear drop stand.  I've read in my travels that a person can cut the rear forks off a 10 speed and improvise.

The screw that held on the front fender is snapped off in the socket. Darn
Pics to come soon


----------

